# 4D16, 46A4, 4D17 codes...



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

(This is a post that I just added to a thread about after-warranty costs for 335d/X5d in E90post/m57 forum. Wanted to add it here as it might be useful to someone.)

So, about 2 months ago, BMW replaced my NOx sensors again, on the 2/24 BMW parts warranty (after they had been replaced by the NOx sensor extended warranty on 3/15/2016). Probably they replaced good NOx sensors (at the direction of BMWNA), so when the SES came on again after a couple weeks, I recorded the codes (4D16, 46A4, 4D17) and drove it for a few weeks - sometimes these things go away after a regen or two, as you probably all know.

But, after a couple longer trips and they didn't go away, I took it in this week to BMW Bellevue (while expensive, they're pretty much the only game in town when it comes to M57 stuff - neither of my two indies that I use know these engines well) and had them spend some money on diagnosis. After $250 initial, and another $200 on drive/monitor (my tank ended up almost empty after two drive/monitors), they came up with a new one on me.

They said that the EGR valve was sticking just a bit, which was causing problems with regens and the SCR tests during regens because too much O2 was in the exhaust stream. Well. Don't know what to say, but it's plausible I suppose (I'll have to review the training docs' chemical reaction stuff.) So, at the direction of BMWNA (the SA appeared to open a PUMA for me, what with my notorious reputation? ), they replaced the EGR (the old one - which had been replaced by the first recall back in 2011 - with a brand new one and off I go. Cost to replace the EGR was $377 parts $428 labor.

SA said that the old one wasn't choked like some CBU related ones were (so I'm happy with that report). But the charge, after $450 diagnosis and labor and parts, was around $1800. So this is really a cautionary tale of what these things cost to maintain after warranty. That brings my total costs for this 335d to $14582.50 (sans tires). I did get a $200 discount because of my BMWCCA membership!

They also did the DPF clean procedure - forgot about that, cost was almost $600.

2010 335d delivered on Nov 1 2009, 127200 miles.

(I'm sure that some of youse guys will laugh at me for my "keep it stock" proclivities, but keep it light, please. <insert "prayer" smiley> )


----------



## 335d RS (Sep 4, 2018)

*2010 BMW 335d*

floydarogers,

had the same code I have been dealing for the past 2 years.
ran the car hard as always not letting me bothered by the SES. 
got rid of the SES light by just driving the car.
constant regeneration, check urea active and passive tanks- just in case.
most of the problem with 4d16 is at the tail end- exhaust/dpf/scr.
hope your car is running fine as it should be.
good luck to all!


----------

